#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Thai Orchid - Your Photos

## dirtydog

I have been taking a few pictures of Thai orchids this past week so decided to goto a Thai nursery I know to get some more photos, seems the garden centers get hit quite hard when the economy goes to shit and they don't have much of a selection like they used to, they have plenty of the Cattleya, the ones 3 for 100baht or less, but the real nice ones at around 250baht were pretty scarce to say the least, times are obviously hard.

Anyway from wiki on Cattleya Orchids.

_Cattleya are widely known for their large, showy flowers, and were used extensively in hybridization for the cut-flower trade until quite recently. This genus and the numerous hybrids come close, through their beauty, to the idealized picture we have of the orchids. The flowers of the hybrids can vary in size from 5 cm to 15 cm or more. They occur in all colors except true blue and black.

The typical flower has three rather narrow sepals and three usually broader petals : two petals are similar to each other, and the third is the quite different conspicuous lip, featuring various markings and specks and an often frilly margin. At the base, the margins are folded into a tube. Each flower stalk originates from a pseudobulb. The number of flowers varies; it can be just one or two, or sometimes up to ten._

----------


## Bung

Had these pop out at our place:

----------


## dirtydog

Hmmmm, makes my ones look a bit bland  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

The same family as your orchid but I think the flower is a bit older.

----------


## Wallalai

All the pics are from the flower festival 2007 in Chiang Mai.

Don't ask me about the flowers, I don't know nothing. I just like the colors and the different shapes.  :Wink:

----------


## Wallalai

Last december the neighbor brought me this one, I've never seen one before. Is it the same family as the orchids and what's the name of this flower ?

----------


## yalb

No its not related to the orchid family. Its Aristolochia Rigens.

----------


## Gipsy

Some more "Visual Violence"; Cattleya hybrids...

----------


## Gipsy

...and it doesn't stop here...

----------


## Gipsy

... but it does here.



























When you read this, it's safe to take off the sunglasses!  :Smile:

----------


## mikenot

wallalai ...your pics 1,2,3 are Phalaenopsis orchids, 4,5 are Cattleyas, 6 is a Phalaenopsis hybrid (probably a variety of P.Mambo),7,8,9 are more Cattleyas.
If an orchid has soft, frilled or ruffled flowers in vivid colours (as in Bung's pic) you can be reasonably sure it's at least partly Cattleya, while Phals have seemingly almost artificially stiff flowers.
If anybody ever buys an orchid hybrid with a registered name (ie a variety that is claimed to have won prizes in shows, or a popular selling variety) you can trace their breeding back to the original species at the Royal horticultural Society's website (if you are interested of course )

----------


## SEA Traveler

I was inspired by all the beautiful up close photos of the orchids so went out to the back yard to see what I could find.  The time of day did now allow for the correct positioning of the sun on the orchid that I wanted but none the less, here is what I came up with.  Tomorrow's another day and maybe some better shots.

 

and the same flower/plant from a slightly different angle.

----------


## paddy power

Wonderful orchids and great photos as well. Can anyone direvt me to a discussion (iei need advice) on ants eating my young orchid buds. tia.

----------


## pseudolus

> Wonderful orchids and great photos as well. Can anyone direvt me to a discussion (iei need advice) on ants eating my young orchid buds. tia.


I don't think ants are eating the buds. They are eating something else that is itself eating the buds. You want more ants. Thrips; something like that. Hard to see because they are translucent when they are young and eating, so turn the exact same colour as the food they are eating. 



You could try a rose chemical things, but you should try Pepsi or Coke first. Attract more ants to eat the critters and the acidity would get them as well. However, try on a small one by itself first to ensure the cure does not kill the plant anyway.

----------


## Gipsy

Check your orchids for the presence of (and/or the larvae of) a yellow beetle. *Lema pectoralis*. (Yellow orchid beetle). Just shake your plants and see if one or more beetles fly away. They're slow flyers and you'll be able to catch them in flight or slap 'm and crunch them on the ground. 

Your orchids may be infested with the larvae of this beetle. They like to munch on new leaf growth, buds and young flowers (especially Vanda, Arachnis, Spathoglottis, Grammatophyllum and Phalaenopsis and sometimes on Dendrobium species) ,

They look like a fat, oversized maggot, covered in slime and excretions which usually takes on the color of the flower it feeds on, so they're difficult to spot, at first.

Lema pectoralis pixx here

Some info on Lema Pectoralis: Understanding 'Orchid lema'

The big orange-red ants (mot som) are known to attack the larvae.

----------


## crepitas



----------

